# HasBean Blake Mk.2



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Am I alone here?

Really disappointed in these beans.

Like muddy old Christmas cake.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't like them either. Don't think it help they was the last new pack to be used in my order.

Just couldn't get them fine enough for a decent extraction time.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with the disappointment, they seem to be lacking that bit of punch to me. Next one up is Jailbreak Mk 3, its in the post.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Very glad it's not just me.

I think I'll be throwing the rest of the packet away. First time I've ever done that.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure someone would take it off your hands.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

cjbailey1 said:


> I'm sure someone would take it off your hands.


Give me your address and I'll post them to you.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

On there way to you Chris. Please let us know what you make of them.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Should have used it for filtered coffee I did.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will do, Rachel will be running them through her gaggia, hopefully I'll get a chance to run it through the Silvia.


----------



## Freeforever (Feb 3, 2011)

They've been happily received, got in after a long day of exams and revision so can't be bothered heating up the gaggia for the first coffee of the day so did an aeropress and first impressions are good tbh although it is very different to other Hasbean coffees that I'm drinking atm (currently got the Terramater, the Terramater Forest Special and the Viphya Geisha). I will see what I think with the gaggia either tomorrow or Wednesday and get back to you. Don't worry Chris, I'll save some for you


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If anyone else has any beans they dislike, Ill have them off your hands! ; )


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

you are welcome to the kenya AA I got from regent house in matlock, I thought id chance it but the beans may well be older than god!

Sent from my Sapphire/dream using Tapatalk


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

They'll almost certainly be from a different roast batch, but I must say that I'm quite enjoying the Blake Mk2 (mine came with a roast date of 12th May). Only had a few double shots so far - and all have been in Flat Whites - but they seem nicely deep and rich to me. Maybe they're better suited to milk drinks?

Sorry Gary!


----------



## Freeforever (Feb 3, 2011)

The batch I have just received are dated as 6th Mat roasting. Will be interested to try them in the Gaggia this afternoon


----------



## Freeforever (Feb 3, 2011)

So i tested it in the Gaggia and I have to say I really like, though this is probably me being odd. I will see what Chris thinks when I go back home from uni next Thursday!


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Just made another 18gm, 23s, 2.5oz extraction - used as the basis for a Flat White - and, again, I'm really enjoying the drink.

However, I did smell the beans just prior to pulling the shot and I must admit:



RoloD said:


> Like muddy old Christmas cake.


that is exactly what the grinds smells like!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I only tried it in espresso (I never drink white coffee). What I found odd is that Steve calls this an 'old school' blend. What school is he talking about?

Of course, when it comes down to it, we all have different tastes. I, for instance, don't like bananas. Or coconuts. And no one can persuade me otherwise.

Just glad someone is enjoying the beans.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I got a chance to try these over the weekend now Rachel is back around again. I can see where you are coming from with the description and I really wasn't a fan in espresso, just didn't "wow" me in any way. I did, however, get one of the best flat whites I've ever had from any beans! The really annoying thing is that I can't repeat it despite not changing any of the variables (Vario set to the same grind, same tamper using the attento click mat, etc. etc.) the only thing I can think is that I got my temperature different to normal and that gave me the outcome. Anyway, I've really enjoyed the few milk based drinks I've had from this blend, but it didn't work as an espresso for me either.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thread resurrection

I've just got out a bag of Blake. "ah good" I thought as I read on the bag that it is predominantly Indonesian, but what did I find on opening the bag? More bloody under-roasted coffee. And the 100% totally predictable result?

Another cup of vile sourness that went in the sink.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I'm glad it's not just me!

I feel there is a real gap in the market for higher roast beans (but not roasted till they're burnt like the Algerian Coffee Store favours) in the Italian style, but fresh, varied, complex.

As said many times already, I think HasBean is a great company in so many ways - it's just that their beans always disappoint me for the simple reason they roast too light.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Thread resurrection
> 
> I've just got out a bag of Blake. "ah good" I thought as I read on the bag that it is predominantly Indonesian, but what did I find on opening the bag? More bloody under-roasted coffee. And the 100% totally predictable result?
> 
> Another cup of vile sourness that went in the sink.


you have my address








!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> ...100% totally predictable result?
> 
> Another cup of vile sourness that went in the sink.


Awesome can't wait to wake up tomorrow and open up my bag of Blake which has just arrived









Giving Blake a go this weekend after becoming addicted/smitten with Hands On's Lusty Glaze blend, which is as smooth as chocolate syrup in double cream


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you got Gary's address? He's a sort of human sink









I hope you can do better with it than I can. I had another play tonight, perfect pours, but still way over the top acidity. I even raised the temperature in increments up by 5 degrees. It took a bit of the acidity off, but no way is this a balanced cup.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder, could the pH of your water be low?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've no idea what the pH of the water is here, Mike. It is limestone heavy round here, but filtered. Tomorrow, I'll buy some Volvic and see if it tastes different.

Of course that wouldn't account for other coffees tasting great with the same water.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Of course that wouldn't account for other coffees tasting great with the same water.


It might, if the coffees you like are low acidity in the first place e.g. Dark roasts and sumatra naturals. Just a thought.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a good thought and worthy of investigation. It might be that if the water has a particularly low pH value, the extra acidity only becomes apparent after a certain threshold.

Or, alternatively, there could just be a very good reason why in the 111 year history of espresso, including all the experimentation that must have taken place early on, that for about 105 of those years light roasted coffees have been considered as unsuitable.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Ha! When you put it like that ...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Slight thread-diversion, but I've just been doing something very silly and reading forum posts on an American coffee forum, Home-Barista, which I am sure many of you are aware of. The sheep-like mentality of the people is quite incredible, and I am sure that if one of the self-appointed 'experts' suggested farting over your portafilter before loading they'd all be doing it, timing their farts, measuring the temperature and pressure, and then discussing what combination got the best results.

Some poor guy is having no luck with a high-acid low roast coffee because it tastes nasty. Here is the gem of a reply from one of the forum's experts, a chap called Jim:

"I would hazard a guess that you are doing nothing wrong; but that you, as a beginner, have a far lower tolerance for lightly roasted, acidic espressos than you will have in a few years time. Black Cat is currently a light roasted blend with prominent orange flavors. I do not consider it suitable for beginners - it is fairly difficult to pull, requires top of the line commercial equipment, and even a great pull will taste very acidic, albeit with a lot more sweetness. My only advice for Black cat on your gear is to dose lower, grind a lot finer, and add sugar. Beyond that, you want to stick with "comfort food blends" that are lower in acidity and are heavier on the caramels and chocolates"

The subtext is quite incredible. You couldn't make it up...


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I am sure that if one of the self-appointed 'experts' suggested farting over your portafilter before loading they'd all be doing it, timing their farts, measuring the temperature and pressure, and then discussing what combination got the best results.


Haha!

You get this phenomenon (the sheep mentality) on all bigger hobby forums.

There's little you can do with very acidic coffee in my opinion. You can over-extract smaller doses, but you'll just get bitter wishy-washy coffee with the right amount of sourness.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've put a provocative post up on Home-Barista saying that light roast espressos are like 1980's haircuts...in a few years time nobody will admit to ever having liked them.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I might drop in and explain how I like to slowly fart over a light roast before brewing in order to try and emulate some of the aromas of Kopi Luwak.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I would think there is enough room in the coffee world for darker roasts as well as lighter ones. I prefer lighter roasts myself, but I can see the attraction of the darker ones too, especially in milk. Today I opened my order from Coffee Real (very quick service - ordered Thursday pm, received Saturday morning). I wanted to let them rest a couple of days but I had visitors and they polished off my remaining Hasbean Brazil Cachoeira. I ordered another Brazillian single origin (Esperanca) and the Holy Moly blend. I'm not sure I'm completely sold on the Holy Moly as espresso yet as it lacks something for me, but I reckon you dark roast fans will like it. Rich, dark chocolate, tad biscuity with a hint of a berry at the end. It makes a proper cappuccino though.


----------



## Calidore (Jan 22, 2012)

I've only bought Blake as green beans, so I don't know how Hasbean's roast of it tastes. But I do what it says on the packet and roast it into second crack and get some oils--surprised to hear that they're not doing this themselves. First time I did it way too hard and it was disgustingly charcoaly bitter. Eased off a bit second time I roasted it. This gave me something that worked OK with milk, but it's still lacking in chocolate and warmth and just ain't subtle (the Brazil Perfetio is much more to my taste really). But it's left me thinking that Steve doesn't really believe in what he's doing with this one: he's trying to please people who want a strong stonking espresso and I think he's trying to imagine what they'd like rather than produce something that works. It hasn't gone in the bin, but I always find myself roasting and drinking other beans first.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There's no way the Blake I had was roasted into second crack with any kind of sheen on the bean


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have just bought some Hasbean Kalosi Toraja which is one of my favourite beans. Now, by saying that, you already know I like acidity. Now Kalosi is usually a full bodied, earthy, heavy chocolate and honey taste, heavy in the mouth, with an acidity that balances the heaviness and with a nice lingering aftertaste. While the Kalosi was acceptable, the body was missing and the afertaste didn't linger. I still love it but I believe that *even just *another 30 seconds to a minute of roasting would have delivered a much fuller flavour. The lighter roast did allow me to experience other tastes and lighter notes in the coffee - and probably technically it is what coffee drinking is about - but it was rather unnerving to experience these high notes in what is usually a heavy 'dirty' mouthful. How can you have a clean, crisp Kalosi?


----------



## Calidore (Jan 22, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> There's no way the Blake I had was roasted into second crack with any kind of sheen on the bean


That's strange: on the label of the bag of green Blake beans it says ''Into second. You want this popping with the roast oils showing a healthy sheen." Sounds like they aren't practising what they preach.


----------

